# Brush hog sq480



## Overalls (Oct 3, 2020)

New to this looking at picking up a brush hog sq480 price $600. Think it’s a okay first brush hog? Would I still be able to find parts if need be? Thanks for any info














View attachment 72439
View attachment 72440


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

howdy Overalls, welcome to the forum.

The Bush Hog brand is top quality mower. Looks to be a bit old, has it been "touched up" with spray paint? You can still get parts for it if you ever need parts. 






Bush Hog SQ480 Squealer Rotary Cutter Parts SQ480 Squealer Rotary Cutter Base Assembly SQ 480-2 Parts List and Diagram







store.germanbliss.com


----------

